# [touchpad] détecté comme une souris logitech ps/2

## barul

Bonjour à tous.

Depuis que j'ai mon laptop ( Asus X5DIE-SX144V ) j'ai un problème avec le touchpad, qui est détecté comme une souris PS/2, et donc inutilisable via synaptics.

Tout ce que je peux fournir : 

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0005 Version=0063

N: Name="ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio4/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event7 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103
```

Les traces de mon touchpad dans dmesg :

```
[    1.832861] input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input7
```

Merci d'avance pour toute aide apportée  :Smile: 

Si besoin d'autre chose, je pourrais le fournir mais je ne vois que ces deux fichiers qui puissent avoir une éventuelle utilité.

----------

## freezby

Salut,

A mon avis tu dois avoir un touchpad Elantech.

Va voir du coté de ton noyau :

```
Device Drivers>>Input device support>>Mice>>Elantech PS/2 protocol extension
```

N'oublie pas de lire l'aide du noyau qui te donnera des infos complémentaires quant au fonctionnement avec synaptics.

----------

## _Seth_

Si jamais tu as un touchpad ALPS comme sur mon Dell latitude E6510, jete un coup d'oeil sur ces liens:

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14660

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318567

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/550625

https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/99823/

J'ai réussi à m'en sortir en prenant un patch pour le noyau disponible sur le bugtracker ubuntu (il me semble) et avec ce patch, mon touchpad marche et je peux utiliser le scrolling. Cependant, il n'est pas reconnu par synaptics et je n'ai pas accès à toute les fonctionnalités (scrolling horizontal, cliquer en tappant le touchpad, etc). 

J'ai eu ces problèmes en décembre dernier avec le noyau 2.6.36, et comme je ne m'y suis pas replongé depuis, les choses ont peut-être évolué.

----------

## barul

Je ne sais pas si c'est important, mais j'ai toutes les fonctionnalités de mon touchpad, taper avec 3 doigts pour un clic droit, le scrolling, le tap to click, etc… Le seul truc que je n'ai pas, c'est de pouvoir le désactiver via les boutons du laptop (Fn + F9)

----------

